# LGear USB 4GB ( Please insert disk into the drive)



## blue.olive (Apr 27, 2009)

I got this USB pen drive ( flash drive) of LGear 4GB
It was working okay till 2 days and today when i plug it in 
Both my Laptop (Window vista) and PC (XP SP2) recognised it and say hardware ready to use
but when i try to access the drive an error message appears

Please insert disk into the drive f:

i try change of drive name and path suggested by one of my friend 
but it doesnot work

Please advise
Thks


----------



## Batman0304 (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a similar problem with an * GB dive. It says LGear on the box. Device manager reports this as a CIOS AP192 drive.


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

Is this a U3 drive or a standard drive?


----------



## Batman0304 (Jul 31, 2009)

I didn't see any mention of U3 on the machine.

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10116226&catid=

is a link to the product.

There is a bit of a spec there as well as a picture.


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

Are you sure that you are accessing the USB drive and not an optical drive?
Did you notice any signs of failure before this occurred (connection issues, access problems, files opening slowly, etc)?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Yours is a common problem with USB stick failure. Removing the USB stick not using the Safely Remove Hardware is the most common cause that I see.
Do other USB devices work properly? You can try to update/reinstall the Mobo chipset drivers.


----------



## Batman0304 (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes. I'm sure that the Removable drive is not the optical drive, as the drive letter appears when I plugged the stick in. The problem is with my brother's computer, whom got me to look at while I was on vacation there. He did have slow file opens on the HDD and a slow boot up time. I removed a lot of garbage (such as copernic) from his system. 

I'll enquire about the other usb devices. 
Using the device manager, there were no system resources that reported a driver problem, so I did not try updating the MB drivers. I did re-install the USB stick drivers.


----------



## Batman0304 (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes. Other USB devices (such has a web cam) work properly on that computer.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If reinstalling/updating the Mobo chipset drivers doesn't work I'd say the drive has failed.
Another thing you can try.....uninstall everything that is listed under USB in Device Manager. Windows will reinstall everything when you reboot.


----------

